# Sexting ideas



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

My SO recently told me that i need to 'make him feel something'. Make him feel loved and that i care about him. Well, duh obviously i care but i guess im trying to keep him interested as well. Men, can you give me some ideas on how to keep the connection while we are away from each other? Any married men that have a wife who really keeps them on their toes and wanting more, even when they are away from you?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I usually get a text telling me she " misses me". "I love you", and " I wish you were her to smell my finger"

Me and the old lady are wired different then most, but the point is letting your old man know you are horny for him and can't wait for him to get home so you can do this and that.....

Its sexting so talk about sex.......


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

One more thing, I also like to hear what she is wearing. were empty nesters so typical she is wearing very littel but when she tells me what panties she is wearing, that always makes me want to rub one out.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Drop the filters, and don't keep things to yourself. If him getting out of the shower pops into your head...tell him.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

My wife sent me a picture of her cleavage(nothing dirty, she had a v-neck shirt on), I was in the bathroom at work when I received it. Almost dropped my phone in the toilet.

That was a few years ago and we still joke about it once in a while.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I usually get a text telling me she " misses me". "I love you", and " I wish you were her to smell my finger"


Smell my finger?

:scratchhead:


----------

